# Shared Resources Equals New Pens



## MartinPens (May 6, 2010)

I would like to thank Hewunch (Hans Wunch) for pointing me toward some advanced pen turning resources. I have been wanting to try my hand at close-end pens and custom caps. I made an O-Ring chuck out of a transfer punch and turned this pen last night.

I incorporated some small rock beach sand from the Oregon Coast. There is some fine tuning to do concerning depth - but all that is inside and can't be seen.

Enjoy, and Thanks again, Hans

Martin


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 6, 2010)

Love the rocks in the end. Mind if I borrow that idea at some point in the future?


----------



## Mark (May 6, 2010)

WOW... Very, very nice. I too love the sand/pebble idea.


----------



## skiprat (May 6, 2010)

That is a very unique and beautifully crafted pen. I think it's great. Very well done!!!


----------



## mbroberg (May 6, 2010)

I like the design!


----------



## MartinPens (May 6, 2010)

*Usage*



Displaced Canadian said:


> Love the rocks in the end. Mind if I borrow that idea at some point in the future?



Use it. Enjoy it. Build on it. Make it better. It's all good!

Martin


----------



## hewunch (May 6, 2010)

I keep getting credit for folks making stuff that looks better than mine :befuddled:


----------



## Brooks803 (May 6, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I keep getting credit for folks making stuff that looks better than mine :befuddled:


 
Can't deny the fact that you are a great teacher Hans. Great pen and I also really like the embellishment on the ends.


----------



## hewunch (May 6, 2010)

Apparently so


----------



## hewunch (May 6, 2010)

Oh, I should have said this earlier (although it is implied by a previous post). That is one SWEET pen!


----------



## chriselle (May 6, 2010)

I like the idea and very nicely done!!  I may have to try that, too. :wink:


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 6, 2010)

Great job


----------



## jttheclockman (May 8, 2010)

That is a very nice pen and the idea is great. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Old Lar (May 8, 2010)

Very very nice pen.  They say that duplication is the height of flattery, I am not very creative, but I can sure flatter many of the craftsmen that post on this site.  Thank you all for being creative!!


----------



## johncrane (May 13, 2010)

Very different i like it too,well done Martin!


----------



## Rum Pig (May 13, 2010)

Wow that is a very nice pen well done


----------

